# 5 words that describe you nearly perfectly



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Self explanatory.

For me:
1) Searching, always searching lol

2) Curious

3) Adventurous

4) Candor

5) Playful

Please list your Enneagram type if known.

INTP, possible Ambivert, 3.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

ISTJ 6w7 3w2 1w9 sp/so

Witty
Perky (and PerCy)
Cautious
Curious
Nerd


----------



## LeelaWho (Nov 28, 2011)

*Lazy
*Intelligent
*Cautious
*Secretive
*Moody

ISTJ, enneagram 5.


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

Intelligent
Strong
Emotionless
Phobic
Lazy


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

ISFJ enneagram type 2

Kind
Compassionate
Loving
Resilient
Empathetic


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

Kind 
Laid back
Goofy
Spontaneous
Helpful


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pr0verbs said:


> Kind
> Laid back
> Goofy
> Spontaneous
> Helpful


 pr0verbs: INFJ, 6.


----------



## Pr0verbs (Mar 2, 2012)

I actually an ISFJ type 6...sorry I didn't put that.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Pr0verbs said:


> I actually an ISFJ type 6...sorry I didn't put that.


It's cool, I posted for you:happy:

I just want to have an easy way to categorize all of the different types, I'm going to create a type me guide with all of this data, I've got similar threads all over the four Kiersey Temperaments.


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)

ISFJ
Enneagram 9w1 (maybe, haven't looked too much into it)

Kind
Caring
Punctual
Silent
Boring


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Curious 
2. Imaginative
3. Doubtful
4. Flighty
5. Impulsive

INTP 7w8


----------



## intjmax (Mar 5, 2012)

1) Boring
2) Imaginative
3) Scatter Brained
4) Silent
5) Generous


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

intjmax said:


> 1) Boring
> 2) Imaginative
> 3) Scatter Brained
> 4) Silent
> 5) Generous


 INTJmax: INTJ, unknown.


----------



## lenabelle (Mar 13, 2012)

ESFJ
1. Passionate
2. Loyal
3. Gregarious
4. Empathetic
5. Introspective


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

ISTJ 3w2.

Reserved
Civic-minded
Unbiased
Optimistic 
Ambitious


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ESTJ
Type 1 or Type 8

Stubborn
Opinionated
Passionate
Persistent
Intimidating


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

ISTJ, 6w5

Honest
Passionate
Determined
Sarcastic
Defensive


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

*ISTJ *
Enneagram - Tested as a Type 1, which fits me very well, though I do also have some strong 6-like tendencies.

Five words to describe me...
1) Reserved
2) Observant
3) Loyal 
4) Pensive 
5) Independent


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

1. Introverted
2. Intuitive
3. Thinking
4. Judging 
5. ...unique

MBTI - see words 1-4


----------

